# Downgraded my policy but now need operation



## Art (17 Jan 2012)

I was on the HealthManager starter scheme with BUPA/Quinn for nearly ten years and stupidly decided to downgrade my policy to the Essential First scheme at my renewal date on the 1st of January 2012. It now turns out that I need a minor operation and will have to pay €430 as a result of the change in my policy. If I had held onto my Health Manager Starter policy, I would have only had to pay €125. Is there anything that can be done here? The operation is only minor and it would be no problem for me to wait for another while.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2012)

Doubt that anything can be done retrospectively but no harm in asking. Otherwise you could increase your cover and then wait until this (now known condition) is covered but I imagine that the waiting period would be quite long. Check the _T&Cs _of the different policies. Maybe you saved €305 or more by reducing your cover already anyway?


----------



## aoc (17 Jan 2012)

at my renewal this year with vhi - i downgraded my policy slightly - they do not allow a change of policy during the year anyways, it was one question that i asked.  
how long do you have left before renewal?


----------



## robbie00 (17 Jan 2012)

You could always go to your GP pay €60 and get referred to the public hospital if the surgery you need is not major. Thats just another suggestion wont cost you much getting it done that way.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Jan 2012)

Art said:


> I was on the HealthManager starter scheme with BUPA/Quinn for nearly ten years and stupidly decided to downgrade my policy to the Essential First scheme at my renewal date on the 1st of January 2012. It now turns out that I need a minor operation and will have to pay €430 as a result of the change in my policy. If I had held onto my Health Manager Starter policy, I would have only had to pay €125. Is there anything that can be done here? The operation is only minor and it would be no problem for me to wait for another while.



Just checking, is that €430 the shortfall you have to pay to the hospital?

Because co-incidentally, the price difference between HM Starter and Essential First is also €430 (€915 vs €485). So, in this circumstance, Essential First would be better because you won't also have the €125 excess that HM Starter has. On the other hand, you'd have to pay the €430 to the hospital as a lump sum.

If you think you'll need future admissions for this condition, it might be worth your while seeing if you can cancel the downgrade and go back to HM Starter from 1st January 2012. If Quinn will allow the change, make sure it's made from the 1st. Otherwise you will techinically be upgrading and you'll be subject to an additional waiting period for the higher cover on HM Starter. 

Robbie's suggestion is also another possibility, but also check if your consultant works out of hospitals covered by Essential First.


----------



## Art (17 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> Doubt that anything can be done retrospectively but no harm in asking. Otherwise you could increase your cover and then wait until this (now known condition) is covered but I imagine that the waiting period would be quite long. Check the _T&Cs _of the different policies. Maybe you saved €305 or more by reducing your cover already anyway?


 
The waiting period is 2 years as it is now a known condtion. It would be faster to go public. I will give them a call to see if there is anything they might do.



aoc said:


> at my renewal this year with vhi - i downgraded my policy slightly - they do not allow a change of policy during the year anyways, it was one question that i asked.
> how long do you have left before renewal?


 
My renewal date is January 1st 2013 



robbie00 said:


> You could always go to your GP pay €60 and get referred to the public hospital if the surgery you need is not major. Thats just another suggestion wont cost you much getting it done that way.


 
Checked this and the waiting list is about 18 months



NovaFlare77 said:


> Just checking, is that €430 the shortfall you have to pay to the hospital?


 
Yes - it is the 430 I have to pay to the hospital


----------



## pj111 (31 Jan 2012)

Is the €430 shortfall for a day case procedure in a private or high tech hospital or an over nighter. 

You may be able to have a shorter wait at another public hospital.  Have a look here to see if your procedure is mentioned.

[broken link removed]

_Patrick_


----------

